# 2012 nissan sentra cranks but no start



## Justinclark1 (11 mo ago)

So my sentra one day would not start .i figure out if I lift up on the positive terminal it would spark and start .i change the terminal out the car started no problem then it just shut off and would just crank over .i connected my code reader and it would not connect to the car which it always has .i bought a used ecu off ebay thinking maybe all the sparking fried the computer .that didnt work but I could now connect to it no codes .so I replace the crank shaft sensor no change .im still getting no spark all the fuses are good and I can hear the fuel pump prime .does the ecu need to be programmed and thats why im getting no spark ?


----------



## Nissan0301 (11 mo ago)

What about your camshaft position sensor? Seems accessible. I would test it with a multi meter.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You probably blew the ECM fuse. It's in the IPDM under the hood, fuse 53:


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - The security system will trigger with the new ECM unless you program the keys. Put the old one back in, there's probably nothing wrong with it.


----------

